# Today is...... :D



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

CHAT NIGHT! Is anyone going to be there? I hope so, everytime I log in no one is ever there >-< 
I'm going to be there, that is if I remember :lol: 

I think the time is 2-4 Pacific and 5-7 Eastern, but i might be wrong


----------



## Quills_&_Tails (Aug 28, 2011)

I'll try to be there! Do you have to make a seperate account?
What is the chat room?


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Hedgies101 said:


> I'll try to be there! Do you have to make a seperate account?
> What is the chat room?


yeah you do, but its really easy! The chat room is under the User Control Panel button


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey, I'll try to be there tonight! I usually work from 2-7 (EST), so I can never get on. I might be a bit ADD tonight though, will be busy with cleaning.


----------



## Pickle (Sep 11, 2011)

oh shoot I'm going out to visit in-laws.


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm planning on it, it'll be my first time but i want to see what it's all about


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

In chat now


----------

